# The miniDSP nanoAVR DL Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The miniDSP nanoAVR DL Giveaway Qualification Thread​*













This thread is for entering the Giveaway once you have *fully* met the qualifications listed in the *Giveaway thread*.

*Qualification Posts Only*

If you'd like to discuss this Giveaway Contest, please use the original *Giveaway thread*.​


*Once you have qualified you will need to post in this thread below and tell us you would like to be entered into the drawing for the Giveaway. You can word that in any way you want... there is no particular requirement for that.* If you believe you are qualified, please make sure you have 25 posts (each consisting of 25 words or more) during the qualification period. If you do, you're ready to put your name into the drawing!

HTS has the right to remove non-qualified entries without notice. 



We are looking forward to revealing a winner in September! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not the first person qualified - am I? Wow!!!!! I would like to be entered into this contest please!!!! Thank you very much for your consideration


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I am qualified and would love to be entered, thanks!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I am qualified! Please enter me and thank you to HTS, MiniDSP and everyone involved in another AWESOME giveaway!!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I am qualified - please enter me into the drawing. I would absolutely love to hear Dirac Live in my system. Good luck to all (especially me :heehee.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello,
I am qualified and would like to be entered into the Giveaway for a minidsp NanoAvr DL to hear Dirac live in my HT (espacially now that I have made my first measurements with REW and UMIK-1 yesterday.)
What a trip !


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

I believe that I've posted sufficiently to qualify. Would love to see how a device like this can improve the sound coming from my Yamaha AVR.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Qualified & would love to be entered for a chance to win. Thanks MiniDSP & HTS for another GREAT Giveaway!!! And good luck to all you guys!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm qualified as well and would love to be entered in the contest.

All the best to everyone :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the drawing. Thanks HTS. :T:T


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes please!!!!! Another great contest.
Good luck guys.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

I won a blu-ray last month. Am I qualified?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Deleted.........wrong answer....


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I have never won anything from HTS but this would more than make up for that 
I am qualified and would like to enter!


----------

